# Indian Crappies



## btsaunders (Sep 30, 2012)

Making first trip to Indian Lake this weekend. Can anybody tell me how the bite has been?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lot of crappies caught Monday in the channels but they were in the 9-10" range. Jigs or minnows about 3-4'.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Was there sunday. Lots of small ones biting. Hard to find keepers.


----------



## fffisch (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody catching any crappie or gills in the pads yet ?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Not so much on the pads, but in the channels (middle, close to the pads) as of Monday. They were on fire, but we didn't spend too much time on em...mainly chasing the eyes.

Caught a few eyes (this being the biggest) and 14 bass...the bass were so thick in certain areas, that eye fishing wasn't an option. All on Big Joshy's!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Report on Indian - Man I may have to head up that way sometime - I never fished Indian but all thought about going up that way.


----------



## fffisch (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks shakedown. With this cooler weather the crappie should in the pads soon. I live about 7 miles from Lake loramie and 45 miles from Indian. It's cheaper to fish Loramie, but love fishing the pads at Indian. I got 18 nice crappie first thing this morning at Loramie.


----------



## fffisch (Nov 16, 2010)

Planning a trip to Indian on Tuesday. Weather looks decent at this point. Hoping the gills and crappie think so too.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

There yesterday and guys were getting them still in channels outside edges of pads. They are slowly dieing and when they do look out. Shake i have been tearing them up on the new lime green 2.75 Big Joshy and sparkle chartruese. Midday bite starting to change nice morning and right at dark picking up!! Nite bite crappies has produce some better fish last few days!!


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Any updates? Planning on going this Sunday for some eyes or crappie. No boat so mainly does anyone know how to shore bite is? thanks


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

its all good on indian. people getting eyes and crappie . fish are in the holes for eyes and crappie and gills are on the pads. no big secret just hit lake and watch . good luck to all and if crappieing white : or chart. eyes are on vibys and cranks ..


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

The crappie are definitely on the pads. People are catching them all over the place. The only problem is that there are SO MANY BOATS trying to fish all of the same spots. Well, one other problem is they are all 8 inches long. But, I did pull out a couple of 12'' crappie today. Took over 30 fish to get those two, though. If you want to have some fun, hit the lake.


----------



## sam.baer (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got back from Indian. Fished all day and only caught one 8" crappie and one 12" saugeye. Fished the pads a crossed from taco bell for 30 mins and only caught that one. No other bites.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

